# Coil Master DIY Kit V2



## Rebel (4/9/15)

Hi


http://www.coil-master.net/product/diy-kit

Does anyone have this kit for sale in SA?

And is it worth it to import?

The vaping bug has bitten hard, i would like to buy this.


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/9/15)

yes you might check out one of Vape King agents just near you , they should be able to assist . @Stroodlepuff


----------



## SwickedV (4/9/15)

I believe Vape Cartel has

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (4/9/15)

We have this one  http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/coil-master-tool-kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel (9/9/15)

Sir Vape said:


> We have this one  http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/coil-master-tool-kit



Ordered, cant wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (9/9/15)

The V2 Kit was released last week. Ours have shipped and are on route to SA


----------



## Rebel (9/9/15)

I ordered the V1. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (9/9/15)

Hey @Rebel only really difference between the two is the Coiler in the V1 is the v2 and the coiler is the newer model is the v3. Otherwise pretty much the same.


----------



## Rebel (9/9/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @Rebel only really difference between the two is the Coiler in the V1 is the v2 and the coiler is the newer model is the v3. Otherwise pretty much the same.



No worries , when i get used to coiling i will order the v3 coiler from you!
Really looking forward to this kit


----------



## Sir Vape (9/9/15)

The V2 coiler I have and it's really easy to use. Pop us a mail if you have any questions when you get your kit and we will be happy to assist

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ediskrad (13/1/16)

BUMPEDY BUMP

Anyone have stock of this item? Looking but most retailers are out of stock


----------



## Lingogrey (14/1/16)

Ediskrad said:


> BUMPEDY BUMP
> 
> Anyone have stock of this item? Looking but most retailers are out of stock


http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/tools/products/authentic-coil-master-v2-diy-kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ediskrad (14/1/16)

Thank you 

Order has been placed

Reactions: Like 1


----------

